# New Tank Ideas



## rwilson24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I used to be a member here, and love the advice, but needless to say, I forgot my username, its been a while.

I am in a dilemma, that isn't really a dilemma, but I could use some help!

I purchased a 75G aquarium in the summer, with an eheim (I think 2217 or 2219) filter. I was planning on using it as a tank for an Oscar, because I had wanted one for a long time, but, he jumped out of an area of the tank and my cat ate it

So, now I have a community tank that is in my 37G and an empty 75G.

Here is what I am not 100% sure to do.

I debated selling the 75G, but I don't think I can get back what I have put into it. So, I thought about selling my 37G and moving the fish in there into my 75G, and perhaps getting a few bigger show pieces (perhaps a pair of blood parrots). However, I do not know if this is what I want.

I also debated keeping both tanks, and turning the 75G into my original plan of an Oscar tank, or possibly getting a school of piranhas. Again, I am not 100% sold.

Another option was to turn my 75G into a community tank, and then I was debating getting goldfish for my 37G as I do enjoy goldfish.

I am not really sure what I want, so I was hoping some of you guys/gals would be able to help me out

I am open to any other suggestions!

Thanks

PS. I have never had piranhas and I realize it may be a bit biased here, but I am open to all ideas. Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Hopefully someone with more experience in community tanks will chime in.

I will try and find your old user name. Will send you a PM if I find anything and you can reset the password or have it deleted.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Make the 75g a Malawi chiclid tank.


----------

